# /etc/make.profile is not a symlink [solucionado][deja vú]

## yentu

Hola denuevo, estoy siguiendo esta guía, llegue hasta la configuración del nucleo luego del entorno enjaulado (chroot) 

livecd usr # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

Trato ahora de instalar las fuentes y me aparece

livecd etc # time emerge gentoo-sources

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges. 

!!! it should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing, It's harmless)

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gentoo-sources".

En la ocación anterior cuando me aparecía el error SQUASHFS si pude descargarlas!Last edited by yentu on Tue Dec 16, 2008 2:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cereza

El propio error te está diciendo lo que tienes que hacer:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.
> 
> !!! it should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/ 

 

Que traducido si no sabes inglés quiere decir que /etc/make.profile no es un enlace simbólico y debería serlo a uno de los profiles que hay en /usr/portage/profiles/.

Tendrás que elegir un perfil de portage de los que hay en /usr/portage/profiles/, lo ideal si no dominas el tema es elegir "/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop/" o "/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop/" según tengas x86 o amd64, y crear un enlace simbólico al perfil en /etc/ con el nombre de make.profile.

Por ejemplo, si tienes arquitectura x86:

```
ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop/ /etc/make.profile
```

Saludos.Last edited by Cereza on Tue Dec 16, 2008 2:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yentu

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> El propio error te está diciendo lo que tienes que hacer:
> 
>  *Quote:*   !!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.
> 
> !!! it should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/  
> ...

 

Eso estaba viendo, pero en esa guía nada dice de eso...

Esta si  :Razz: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml

amd64 sería en mi caso, sin embargo recuerdo haber leído que se creaban 2, para las aplicaciones que uno quiere ejecutar de x86...voy a buscar bien, para explicarme mejor..

----------

## yentu

Me aparece que el enlace ya existe :S

Edit: No se que onda, tenía portage en / en lugar de /usr

Ahora si funcionó  :Very Happy: 

Luego compilaré el kernel   :Twisted Evil: 

Necesitaré ayuda   :Embarassed: 

----------

## afkael

compila un genkernel.. luego ve por el kernel propio..

PD: por cierto.. goro? eres tu?

----------

## yentu

 *afkael wrote:*   

> compila un genkernel.. luego ve por el kernel propio..
> 
> PD: por cierto.. goro? eres tu?

 

No, soy nuevo  :Smile: 

Use un tiempo Arch antes, ahora intente con gentoo desde OSX86   :Cool: 

Genkernel http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/genkernel.xml

Pero muestra solo los parametros!

Edit: Muestra un poco más que eso, bueno si es que esta otra iso funciona, voy a seguir al pie de la letra lo que dice ahí  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> compila un genkernel.. luego ve por el kernel propio..
> 
> PD: por cierto.. goro? eres tu?

 

JA!

----------

## ekz

OFF TOPIC:

Yo siempre he pronunciado gentoo como "guénto", ¿Alguien sabe cuál es la pronunciación oficial? ¿yénto? ¿yentó? ¿yéntu? ¿yentú? ¿jénto? ¿jentó? ¿jentú? ¿guénto? ¿guentó?   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Hilo del foro sobre pronunciación de cosas relacionadas con GNU/Linux

Saludos!

PD: los/las tildes sólo son para indicar donde cargar la voz

----------

## afkael

Bueno... si es algo "oficial" debiera estar en la documentación... no?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/faq.xml#pronunciation

----------

## afkael

 *yentu wrote:*   

>  ..amd64 sería en mi caso, sin embargo recuerdo haber leído que se creaban 2, para las aplicaciones que uno quiere ejecutar de x86...voy a buscar bien, para explicarme mejor..

 

el perfil /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop/ es multilib, asi que por default se crea "compatible" con x86, si no lo quisieras lo debes especificar.. está en el manual, aunque no recuerdo dónde..

----------

## ekz

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Bueno... si es algo "oficial" debiera estar en la documentación... no?
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/faq.xml#pronunciation

 

Perfecto, había olvidado ese enlace!

Saludos

----------

